
Ask HN: Would an open source podcast rating/review system help podcast discovery - yyyyip
It seems that the sluggishness of apple podcast software combined with the splintered nature of the podcast player market makes rating&#x2F;review&#x2F;recommendations of podcasts really difficult. As such there is no central place to find individual episodes of podcasts based on your listening habits&#x2F;tastes which is frustrating.<p>Would a non-profit, centralized aggregator of ratings and reviews (with appropriate privacy controls) as well as potentially a recommendation system be useful?
======
ddingus
Could be.

What I would like to see is snippets. Someone takes a space, gets samples,
combines them with reviews.

Others meta review, wash rinse, repeat.

Cycle through different snippets as regularly as makes sense.

There was, and maybe still is, a politics podcast "best of the left" that
would take a topic, and then air bits from all sorts of shows, ending with the
authors own commentary.

Frankly, it was great. Introduced me to shows I continue with to this day.

I think the key insight is a podcast is like music. Ever notice how having
someone introduce a tune, explain why it is great, tends to make it more
compelling, easier to identify with?

We share between ourselves for these, and other reasons.

Podcasts have similar dynamics, in my view.

------
ggm
I think it would be, if you could do some kind of group/context sorting and
trust markers against raters. I had a friend who brokered casual book reviews
into a pretty awesome online presence, because his reviews were self-
consistent and became trustable.

